# Interference?



## snowscaper (Feb 8, 2009)

Does anyone have an opinion on running my power supply and the HDMI cable for my projector in the same conduit?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I wouldn't. It's never a good idea to run power and any low level cable close and parallel - much less in the same conduit.

Bryan


----------



## snowscaper (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks, I wont.


----------

